# Eheim Classic Pump 2215



## williamchung (Jan 29, 2012)

Ive brought Eheim Class Pump 2215 about half year ago but only recently put it in place. Ive got about 2 goldfishes in my tank for now but the water seems to be getting muckey and cloud? Is there something wrong with my pump thats its not filtering correctly? 

Thanks


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

is the tank setup just started. (new water clean gravel)
if so then your tank is cycling. then just do a 25% water change and keep an eye on your water quality. 
Do a water change weekly goldies are a big waste makers.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

KG4mxv said:


> is the tank setup just started. (new water clean gravel)
> if so then you tank is cycling. then just do a 25% water change and keep an eye on your water quality.
> Do a water change weekly goldies are a big waste makers.


Agreed. Your filter will not take out an Ammonia Bloom, started by your cycle.
Water Changes in the Cycling Aquarium - The First Tank Guide - Don't Water Changes Keep the Biological Filter from Maturing?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am assuming this is a freshwater tank so Im going to move it to the freshwater section of the forum.

How big is the tank?As mentioned you need to have the filter go through the nitrogen cycle.This will convert the ammonia to nitrite and the nitrite to nitrate.For now though I would do large waterchanges to keep the tank from becoming toxic to the fish.

DO you have a test kit?If not you need to purchase one to keep an eye on the levels.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

I almost forgot to mention to feed sparingly during this period. 
maybe one or two flakes a day for the next two weeks. 
remember it does take at least a solid week for the tank to cycle.


----------



## williamchung (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok thank you very much for the information.

Yes the water in the tank is fresh new water. The tank is roughly 28 gallons of water, if I remember correctly. I will change 25% of the water every week or less as it looks quite muckey and dirty for the goldfishes. 

I will see how it goes for 2 weeks and if anymore problems, I will ask for more information. 

Also I dont have a test kit for the fishes yet, what is this for? Sorry for all the questions.

Thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

A freshwater test kit allows you to test the ammonia,nitrite,and nitrate levels,letting you know if the water is safe for the fish or not.With two goldfish in the tank I would be doing waterchanges every other day.28 gallons is pretty small for goldfish too,any plans of upgrading the tank size?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

KG4mxv said:


> I almost forgot to mention to feed sparingly during this period.
> maybe one or two flakes a day for the next two weeks.
> remember it does take at least a solid week for the tank to cycle.


It can take up to six weeks to cycle, unelss you have some seeded media available.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

KG4mxv said:


> I almost forgot to mention to feed sparingly during this period.
> maybe one or two flakes a day for the next two weeks.
> remember it does take at least a solid week for the tank to cycle.



It can take much longer than a week too though.Sometimes up to six or more.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

KG4mxv said:


> I almost forgot to mention to feed sparingly during this period.
> maybe one or two flakes a day for the next two weeks.
> *remember it does take at least a solid week for the tank to cycle*.


Am i reading this right? Your saying it only takes a week to cycle a tank? That would be incorrect. That would only happen if you used the bacteria from someone elses filter sponge to seed the tank. 4-6 weeks if you just cycle the tank on its own. Never by itself in a weeks time frame.


----------



## williamchung (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, 4-6 weeks is quite long for cycle. Is there anyway to speed up the cycling? I was told to get fish water from another tank and leave it for a couple of weeks before getting my fishes to aviod this but I totally forgot about this.

My tank is empty right now as I only brought the fishes the other day, going to get some plants and a castle.

Thanks


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow I must have been really lucky or lost track of time.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

williamchung said:


> Wow, 4-6 weeks is quite long for cycle. Is there anyway to speed up the cycling? I was told to get fish water from another tank and leave it for a couple of weeks before getting my fishes to aviod this but I totally forgot about this.
> 
> My tank is empty right now as I only brought the fishes the other day, going to get some plants and a castle.
> 
> Thanks


In order to run the cycle faster you need a filter sponge or some rock from an established tank. This will seed the bacteria needed to sustain the fish.


----------

